# I'm A 2000 Baby And I Consider Myself A 2000s Kid



## Miratrix

Hey there,

I registered here because I've been reading this forum for like two years and I always read that 2000s babies (specially those born on Late00') aren't 2000s kids.

I'm going to tell you my specific case.

I was born in Sep 2000, which makes me a Late 2000 baby. I would define my childhood peak between 2007-2010. The best years of my life, by the way. Even though I remember enjoying a lot my childhood by 2005-2006. I used to watch early 00s shows like Rugrats, for example. Or Pokemon. The best memories I have from my childhood are going to the cinema to watch Shrek 2, The Incredibles, Cars...
And I enjoyed a lot movies like Toy Story, Monsters INC, even though they were from another generation. Films that were released later (like Up and Bolt) didn't call my attention, even though I was 8 or 9 by that time. 

I never played with an Smartphone or Tablet, and by that time they weren't used by most people yet. My favourite toys were Polly Pockets, Bratz, MyScene, YuGiOh cards...
I grew up with Disney movies and shows like Hannah Montana, Wizards of Waverly Place... which ended around late 2010.

But 2010 was the last year I enjoyed most things of my childhood. The last TV show I liked ended by that year, and the new ones (thought for the next generation) didn't attrack me at all. 2011-early 2012 were transition years, I felt I was still a kid but I didn't like "kid stuff" anymore. 

My sister, who was born on Summer 2003, doesn't remember that golden era of going to the cinema to watch Pixar films. I didn't play much with her, she was really happy with the idea of playing with someone 3 years older, but for me it was too boring because when you're a kid 3 years is a huge difference. But she shared some shows with me, and she kept watching the shows I didn't like anymore. She's more a 2010s kid. She barely remembers 2008, while I have a nitid memory of that year. She started her teenhood on Late 2010s, while I did the same on early 2010s.

I have interaction with people from 1998 to 2002. My contact with 98 people is relatively new (for example, I'm dating a late 98 boy), I've always been close to 99 people, as 2000 people, my contact with 2001 people is also new, but I don't feel any difference, and I barely have contact with 2002 people, mostly because we don't share many hobbies, but I have some friends. 

So, I would not define myself a 2010s kid. 2010 was my last year of pure innocence, things started to change by 2011-12 and the memories of early 10s are about the inner battle between growing up or keep being a child.


----------



## Librarylady

This makes perfect sense to me.

I was born in 1990- late Summer. So I consider myself a "90's kid". When 2000 came around, I was 10 years old. Because of that, my nostalgic memories are of the 90's- when I was 4-10 years old. It would be weird to call myself a "2000's kid" considering I was a preteen-teenager in those years.

Obviously the same logic applies to you too. I can understand someone being born in 2009 being a 2010 kid, since they didn't experience the entire decade. But you were there from the start.


----------



## CaboBayCaptain1297

Late 2000? So Class of 2019? 
You'd be a 00s/10s kid hybrid, but leaning slightly towards the 00s. In fact, your classmen are the last to spend the majority of your elementary school years (k-5, ages 5-11) in the 00s. 
However, you'd only be a hybrid 00s/10s kid at best, along with those in the HS Classes of 2018-2021. The TRUE 00s kids are those in the Class of 2012 - Class of 2017, aka those born in Late 1993 - Mid 1999, they are the ones who never spent a full school year of elementary school in either bordering decade, the 90s or the 10s. 

As for those who you would group with, being that you are in high school, your age group should consist of those roughly 2 years older and younger, but those 3-5 years older and younger than you will also share a lot of common ground with you in terms of childhood and teenage years, its just that right now there's too big of a maturity difference for you to relate too much to them.
Right now, your main age group should consist of those born roughly Late 1998 - Early 2003, but by the time you get into your twenties it should consist of those born in Late 1995 - Early 2006. You'll relate to those 3-5 years older before you'll relate to those 3-5 years younger, however.

I'm 3 grades older than you, born in December 1997 and graduated in 2016, and right now, I can easily hit it off with those born Late 1992 - Early 1993 (Class of 2011) whom are 5 years older than me, as we are now close enough in maturity to discuss shared nostalgia from what was popular during our childhoods. As for those 5 years younger however, while I can also find some common ground in this regard with those born Late 2002 - Early 2003 (Class of 2021), right now the maturity gap is too big for us to really hit it off. So I believe by around 21-23, my age group being those born roughly Late 1992 - Early 2003 will be further solidified.


----------



## Miratrix

I forgot to say something that perhaps makes a little difference...
I'm not from the US, so where I live there's not a cut-off on kids born on September, and here it goes a bit different... (my classmates were born on 2000, like me).
I should have started school in 2003, but I started one year later (2004).
So... from 2004 to 2006 I went to kindergarten
Due I moved to another country at seven, I skipped first grade and I started Primary on 2007, and I ended it on Ju.ne, 2012.
From Sep. 2012 to Jun. 2016 I went to Secondary School.
And last September I started the pre-University years, which I will end on June, 2018. So I'll be starting University on Sep. 2018.


----------



## Miratrix

Yes, you are right, at my age a 3 year gap is quite noticeable. For example, my sister. I'm 3 years older and I don't think we share many things, but I see myself when I was her age reflected on her. My friends circle right now is Mid 1998-Late 2000, even though I get along with many born in 1997 and the most extreme case, in 1996.


----------



## Miratrix

To SlyCooper97: Yes, you are right, at my age a 3 year gap is quite noticeable. For example, my sister. I'm 3 years older and I don't think we share many things, but I see myself when I was her age reflected on her. My friends circle right now is Mid 1998-Late 2000, even though I get along with many born in 2001, 1997 and the most extreme case, in 1996.


----------



## Miratrix

Librarylady said:


> This makes perfect sense to me.
> 
> I was born in 1990- late Summer. So I consider myself a "90's kid". When 2000 came around, I was 10 years old. Because of that, my nostalgic memories are of the 90's- when I was 4-10 years old. It would be weird to call myself a "2000's kid" considering I was a preteen-teenager in those years.
> 
> Obviously the same logic applies to you too. I can understand someone being born in 2009 being a 2010 kid, since they didn't experience the entire decade. But you were there from the start.


That's the point. You got what I wanted to say.


----------



## BulletPowered

You can consider whatever decades kid you like. Your childhood is ranging from 2003-2012. btw you still not entered into the adult world so its not a problem if you consider yourself as a kid of this decade or the previous decade.


----------



## Longaotian00

I was born in feb 2000 and I consider around my peak child years to be 2007/2008 so yeah I would consider myself a 2000s kid definelty not 2010s although I'm in class of 2017, so that might make it different but I would consider those born in late 2000 and 2001 to be 2000s kids although late 2000s specificall, and those born 2002 onwards I would consider 2010s kids.


----------



## SharksFan99

Miratrix said:


> Hey there,
> 
> I registered here because I've been reading this forum for like two years and I always read that 2000s babies (specially those born on Late00') aren't 2000s kids.
> 
> I'm going to tell you my specific case.
> 
> I was born in Sep 2000, which makes me a Late 2000 baby. I would define my childhood peak between 2007-2010. The best years of my life, by the way. Even though I remember enjoying a lot my childhood by 2005-2006. I used to watch early 00s shows like Rugrats, for example. Or Pokemon. The best memories I have from my childhood are going to the cinema to watch Shrek 2, The Incredibles, Cars...
> 
> So, I would not define myself a 2010s kid. 2010 was my last year of pure innocence, things started to change by 2011-12 and the memories of early 10s are about the inner battle between growing up or keep being a child.


Even though your childhood did cross over into the Early 2010s, I would definitely consider you to be a 2000's kid. I personally have a cousin who is around the same age as you (he was born in December 2000), so I know for a fact that people born in Late 2000 are primarily 2000s kids, without a doubt. 

Anyway, welcome to the forums.  Even though it's not as active as it used to be, it's still a great place to discuss different age groups and generations. If you're also interested in the pop culture side of things, there is a website called inthe00s which is pretty good. It's similar to Personality Cafe, but it also focuses on pop culture and it's more active as well. Pop culture (such as music, tv shows, movies etc.) isn't really talked about on any of these forums, so that's why I have suggested it. 

inthe00s - Index


----------



## gracee

I was born in 2003 and consider myself a 2000s kid too!! I played outside and watched tv and didn't go to the Internet until I was 11 and I remember as far back as 2006 ^_^


----------



## CaboBayCaptain1297

amelia_c said:


> I was born in 2003 and consider myself a 2000s kid too!! I played outside and watched tv and didn't go to the Internet until I was 11 and I remember as far back as 2006 ^_^


Playing outside, watching TV, and not using the internet has nothing to do with what decade you grew up in.


----------



## Rainbowz

I'm only 1 year older than your sister, but according to most people, I'm some sort of weird 2000s/2010s hybrid. I remember watching My Life As A Teenage Robot back in like 2007. I also remember pixel chix (very underrated toy that came out in like 2005) and I remember those iDog toys back in 2008. I got the iPod nano 3rd generation in 2008 and I listened to songs on there like Kanye West's Love Lockdown song (He was the very first rapper I heard and I started to like his songs LOL)  I remember a good portion of the late 2000s, but I also remember some of the early 10s as well. I remember the show Victorious (Loved that show) and Zhu Zhu pets (They were the absolute best) I remember the Zhu Zhu pets game on Nintendo DS which was released in 2010. I played that mostly everytime before I went to bed. (I used to do the same with my pixel chixs) When I was 10, I was new to the Internet, made a YouTube, started making videos of me playing with my dolls (they're still public) I started to play online games. I feel like age 12 was when I didn't feel much as a child, even though I still was. I don't know if I would actually consider 2014 as part of my childhood. I already felt more like a teen then.


----------



## karlpalaka

Yes, you are a 2000s kid. I consider childhood as ages 2-12, since age 2-4 is preschooler, age 5-10 is little kid, and 11-12 is preteen. So your childhood was from 2002-2013, so you are a 2000s/2010s hybrid kid, but mostly a 2000s kid.


----------



## q543frodomar

karlpalaka said:


> Yes, you are a 2000s kid. I consider childhood as ages 2-12, since age 2-4 is preschooler, age 5-10 is little kid, and 11-12 is preteen. So your childhood was from 2002-2013, so *you are a 2000s/2010s hybrid kid, but mostly a 2000s kid.*


Do you have some kind of bias with people born in 2000? They're not hybrids, they're definitely late 2000s kids. They had almost every single year of their core childhood in the 2000s and were teenagers from 2013-2019.

Someone born in 2001 would probably be the first to have a significant amount of childhood in the 2010s.

Seriously, stop acting like you're so different from 2000 babies, you guys relate more to each other than 2000 babies relate to those born in 2005.


----------



## Hello12345

I'm a 1999 baby and I consider myself a 2010s kid

I was a kid for 2~3 years in 2010's so I should qualify as 10's kids


----------



## karlpalaka

q543frodomar said:


> Do you have some kind of bias with people born in 2000? They're not hybrids, they're definitely late 2000s kids. They had almost every single year of their core childhood in the 2000s and were teenagers from 2013-2019.
> 
> Someone born in 2001 would probably be the first to have a significant amount of childhood in the 2010s.
> 
> Seriously, stop acting like you're so different from 2000 babies, you guys relate more to each other than 2000 babies relate to those born in 2005.


Yes, maybe I do. What are you going to do about it?


----------



## karlpalaka

gracee said:


> I was born in 2003 and consider myself a 2000s kid too!! I played outside and watched tv and didn't go to the Internet until I was 11 and I remember as far back as 2006 ^_^


Which country were you born in? Watching TV and playing outside has nothing to do with being a kid of the decade. It is about the age you were during a particular decade. Also, remembering a year has nothing to do with it. There are people who cant remember life before they reached their double digits.


----------



## q543frodomar

karlpalaka said:


> Yes, maybe I do. What are you going to do about it?


I just proved to you that they're not hybrids. That's what I did.


----------



## karlpalaka

q543frodomar said:


> I just proved to you that they're not hybrids. That's what I did.


Alright, kid is defined as preschooler to preteen, so ages 2-12. The person was born in 2000, so the childhood starts in 2002 and ends in 2013. That makes that person a hybrid. Now the person's core childhood was mostly in the 2000s, and most of the childhood was in the 2000s, so that is true. As a 97er, I am a triple hybrid, since I turned 2 in 99, and 13 in 2010, and I was a kid for the full 120 months in the 2000s decade. Anyways, that is all I want to say.


----------



## q543frodomar

karlpalaka said:


> Alright, kid is defined as preschooler to preteen, so ages 2-12. The person was born in 2000, so the childhood starts in 2002 and ends in 2013. That makes that person a hybrid. Now the person's core childhood was mostly in the 2000s, and most of the childhood was in the 2000s, so that is true. As a 97er, I am a triple hybrid, since I turned 2 in 99, and 13 in 2010, and I was a kid for the full 120 months in the 2000s decade. Anyways, that is all I want to say.


You're not a hybrid. You had almost every year of childhood in the 2000s, you're like the ultimate 2000s kid.

Someone born in 2000 is not a hybrid. They only had at most 3 years of childhood in the 2010s compared to an overwhelming *7 years of childhood* in the 2000s. There is absolutely no way that someone born in 2000 could be a 2000s/2010s hybrid. They actually had more childhood in the mid-2000s than the 2010s!

And like I have debated many times, age 2 is not childhood.


----------



## karlpalaka

q543frodomar said:


> You're not a hybrid. You had almost every year of childhood in the 2000s, you're like the ultimate 2000s kid.
> 
> Someone born in 2000 is not a hybrid. They only had at most 3 years of childhood in the 2010s compared to an overwhelming *7 years of childhood* in the 2000s. There is absolutely no way that someone born in 2000 could be a 2000s/2010s hybrid. They actually had more childhood in the mid-2000s than the 2010s!
> 
> And like I have debated many times, age 2 is not childhood.


Do I need to send you urls to prove that? Age 2 is childhood. It is the first normal age for someone to remember experiences from as an adult, and a 2-year old can walk and talk. Many are potty trained, and they are the youngest who can attend preschool. If 2 wasnt part of childhood, why do airlines say * babies under 2 * can fly for free, * children age 2 or higher* have to pay for a seat? Also, many famous historical psychologists like Piaget and Erikson put ages 2-4 start childhood at 2. I can agree age 5 can be a different childhood state from age 2-4 though. Yes, I am an ultimate 2000s kid, since I was a kid from January 1, 2000 to December 31, 2009. However, I am a hybrid, since I became a preschooler on May 20, 1999, and became a teenager on May 20, 2010.


----------



## q543frodomar

karlpalaka said:


> Do I need to send you urls to prove that? Age 2 is childhood. It is the first normal age for someone to remember experiences from as an adult, and a 2-year old can walk and talk. Many are potty trained, and they are the youngest who can attend preschool. If 2 wasnt part of childhood, why do airlines say * babies under 2 * can fly for free, * children age 2 or higher* have to pay for a seat? Also, many famous historical psychologists like Piaget and Erikson put ages 2-4 start childhood at 2. I can agree age 5 can be a different childhood state from age 2-4 though. Yes, I am an ultimate 2000s kid, since I was a kid from January 1, 2000 to December 31, 2009. However, I am a hybrid, since I became a preschooler on May 20, 1999, and became a teenager on May 20, 2010.


You're not a 90s kid! Did you do ANYTHING that a kid would do? Like play video games, watch cartoons, listen to music, play sports, etc in 1999? No you didn't!

You only had a very small early 2010 underlap. You were literally 12 for four months! You are not a hybrid. 2002 babies are the REAL hybrids. They had much of their childhood in the late 2000s and early 2010s.

2 year olds being paid for on flights has nothing to do with being a kid. They're not kids, and nearly everyone else on this forum would agree that childhood starts at age 3.

I don't care what you say, nobody born in 1997 is a hybrid at all!


----------



## karlpalaka

q543frodomar said:


> You're not a 90s kid! Did you do ANYTHING that a kid would do? Like play video games, watch cartoons, listen to music, play sports, etc in 1999? No you didn't!
> 
> You only had a very small early 2010 underlap. You were literally 12 for four months! You are not a hybrid. 2002 babies are the REAL hybrids. They had much of their childhood in the late 2000s and early 2010s.
> 
> 2 year olds being paid for on flights has nothing to do with being a kid. They're not kids, and nearly everyone else on this forum would agree that childhood starts at age 3.
> 
> I don't care what you say, nobody born in 1997 is a hybrid at all!


First of all, I did watch cartoons as 2-year old KID in 1999. Sesame Streets, Teletubbies, and a few others. Age 2 and 3 are the same. If 2 is the minimum age for preschool, and 5 is the minimum age for kindergarten, that would make ages 2-4 the same group called preschoolers. I did listen to music in 1999. I remember these two songs I listend to from a foreign film released in 1998 that we rented around 1999. I did play the sport of dodging my older brother's rubberbands, and it was successful until I actually got hit the first time, which was the first time I experienced real physical pain. I still remember that to this day, and that was before the year 2000 hit. I was a kid for 4 and a half months in 2010, and for 7 and a half months in 1999. So I am triple hybrid. Yes, I am mainly a 2000s kid, since I was a kid for that full decade. Also, some people on this forum dont start childhood until 5. 3 isnt any different from 2 or 4. And how would you know how I lived my life in 1999? Many 2-year olds play videogames and sports. Today, 2-year olds are playing on laptops and smartphones on their own. Its safe to say whoever was born on a year ending in 7 was a kid during three seperate decades while those born on a year ending in a 2 lived almost an equal duration in two different kids as a kid.


----------



## Willtip98

^^ That went 0-100 real quick...


----------



## karlpalaka

Willtip98 said:


> ^^ That went 0-100 real quick...


Not going to lie. Now I kind of wish i was born on december 1996 instead of may 1997, since everyone on this forum is obsessed with starting childhood at age 3, not age 2, not age 4, not age 5, but age 3, and that gives me the irk of having to convince people that I was a kid in the 90s since I was born five months late on this. I think there is no exact defination on when childhood begins. All I know is 5 is definatley kid and below 24 months is too young. I am just going to say ages 2-4 are preschooler/toddler, since many call 4-year olds toddlers too, and 2-year olds go to preschool a lot.


----------



## q543frodomar

karlpalaka said:


> Not going to lie. Now I kind of wish i was born on december 1996 instead of may 1997, since everyone on this forum is obsessed with starting childhood at age 3, not age 2, not age 4, not age 5, but age 3, and that gives me the irk of having to convince people that I was a kid in the 90s since I was born five months late on this. I think there is no exact defination on when childhood begins. All I know is 5 is definatley kid and below 24 months is too young. I am just going to say ages 2-4 are preschooler/toddler, since many call 4-year olds toddlers too, and 2-year olds go to preschool a lot.


If you were born then you would still be Z because you are literally a month younger than 1997 babies. You two are both Z.


----------



## q543frodomar

karlpalaka said:


> Not going to lie. Now I kind of wish i was born on december 1996 instead of may 1997, since everyone on this forum is obsessed with starting childhood at age 3, not age 2, not age 4, not age 5, but age 3, and that gives me the irk of having to convince people that I was a kid in the 90s since I was born five months late on this. I think there is no exact defination on when childhood begins. All I know is 5 is definatley kid and below 24 months is too young. I am just going to say ages 2-4 are preschooler/toddler, since many call 4-year olds toddlers too, and 2-year olds go to preschool a lot.


Is age 2 childhood? | Popedia


----------



## karlpalaka

q543frodomar said:


> Is age 2 childhood? | Popedia


https://www.webmd.com/children/piaget-stages-of-development#1 

According to Piaget, a world famous psychologist who is mentioned in every psychology textbook. He admits that age 2-4 are a category seperate from those under 2.


----------



## q543frodomar

karlpalaka said:


> https://www.webmd.com/children/piaget-stages-of-development#1
> 
> According to Piaget, a world famous psychologist who is mentioned in every psychology textbook. He admits that age 2-4 are a category seperate from those under 2.


He's wrong.

Doing research isn't the only factor to determine if age 2 is childhood. I've been around 2 year olds, and they can't even count or even read. They were still in diapers and they were just starting to watch Elmo and Sesame Street. This was recent too, probably like 2018 or so.


----------



## karlpalaka

q543frodomar said:


> He's wrong.
> 
> Doing research isn't the only factor to determine if age 2 is childhood. I've been around 2 year olds, and they can't even count or even read. They were still in diapers and they were just starting to watch Elmo and Sesame Street. This was recent too, probably like 2018 or so.


Omg, there are 3 and 4 year olds like that too. That is why I consider either age 2 or 5 as the start of childhood. Lol, I have been around 2 year olds who behave like normal kids. There was this 20-month old infant who was walking decently, and this was five months back. Then, I met this preschooler who was 2 years and 2 months old this past summer, and he was walking and running properly. They are not babies cause they are like three feet tall already. They can count, but not that high. Technically, kindergarten or first grade is when you learn numbers properly. You cant really read until kindergarten though. Also, 2-year olds use smartphones, laptops, and tablets by themselves watching youtube on their own. Not all 2-year olds are on diapers. I see 2-year olds in preschool, and they are potty trained, cause otherwise, they wouldnt be allowed to attend preschool in the first place. 4-year olds are thouhg in diapers too a lot. There are so many vlogs on Youtube of 2-year olds born in 2017 attending preschooler. And you are calling Piaget, a world famous psychologist who is on the textbook of every high school or college psychology class, wrong. Wow. Also, I think its weird that you made a thread about me on another forum.


----------

